# Only Visible SUPERMOON of 2017 Will Be On December 3rd



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2017)

The only visible Supermoon of 2017 will be on December 3rd, more HERE.



> The first and only visible supermoon of 2017 will occur on the night  of December 3, shining up to 16 percent brighter and 7 percent larger  than normal, according to _National Geographic_.
> 
> Because  the moon’s orbit of the Earth is not perfectly circular, its distance  from us varies. A supermoon occurs when perigree - the closest point to  Earth in the moon’s orbit - coincides with a full moon. This makes the  moon appear larger and brighter in the sky than usual.









    November 2016’s supermoon was the closest to the earth since 1948. It  sets here behind Phrathat Doi Suthep in Chiang Mai, Thailand, November  15 2016.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2017)

That will be a sight! Even tonight while walking doggie, the waxing moon seems brighter than usual.


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2017)

Love those full moons.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 1, 2017)

Cool!  Thanks for posting this.  I woke up in the middle of the night last night and I thought the moon was extremely bright shining through the window.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 1, 2017)

Dang

camera ready


...snow predicted


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it. Thanks for the reminder !


----------



## dpwspringer (Dec 4, 2017)

The moon shadows were impressive in my area last night when I took the dog for a walk around 12am with the moon pretty high in the visible sky. Earlier in the evening we had some slight clouds and the moon was so bright it appeared that the clouds were BEHIND the moon instead of in front of the moon.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> The moon shadows were impressive in my area last night when I took the dog for a walk around 12am with the moon pretty high in the visible sky. Earlier in the evening we had some slight clouds and the moon was so bright it appeared that the clouds were BEHIND the moon instead of in front of the moon.


It is 6am here right now and it is full and bright..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2017)

I went out last night and took a look at the moon, it was a bit larger than usual, but the sky was hazy with clouds so it was hard to see.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 4, 2017)

I had a clear view and it looked great. There was a blue tint around it which made it look even more impressive.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2017)

I missed it.  Actually I was too lazy to go out and look.  There are supposed to be two more in January: Jan. 1 and Jan. 31, 2018. 

_"If you only have time to catch one of them, be sure to check out the "extra-special" Jan. 31 supermoon, NASA said in a statement Friday (Dec. 1). The late January supermoon will take place during a total lunar eclipse visible from western North America, the Pacific and Eastern Asia. It will also be a blue moon. _[2nd in one month]"



https://www.space.com/38969-supermoon-trilogy-kicks-off-dec-3.html

On a side note...The event of a super moon a few years ago was when I first discovered I  was getting cataracts.  The moon appeared to have a huge halo around it.  When I took a picture with the camera, no halo at all showed up.


----------

